# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت علاقه مندی برای دانشگاه آزاد هنگام ثبت نام

## farhan44

سلام دوستان ... برای اینکه بخوام امکان انتخاب دانشگاه آزاد رو هم داشتم ، باید سریال مربوط به علاقه مندی پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی رو هم تهیه کنم ؟ 
یا همون سریال ثبت نام آزمون سراسری کافیه ؟
هنگام ثبت نام هم اون قسمتی که علاقه مندی به دانشگاه امام صادق و اطلاعات و .... هست ، یه گزینه اومده که علاقه مندی به دانشگاه پیام نور و موسسات آموزش عالی غیر دولتی رو ذکر کرده .....  تیک شو که میزنم سریال میخواد.
دانشگاه آزاد که آموزش عالی غیر دولتیه دیگه ؟ 
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## m a h s a

برای ازاد نیازی به سریال جداگانه نیست
سراسری و ازاد باهم حساب میشن

----------


## m a h s a

هزینه اشو موقع انتخاب رشته باید کارت بگیرید به خود دانشگاه ازاد پرداخت میشه
الان کار خاصی نمیخواد

----------


## farhan44

> برای ازاد نیازی به سریال جداگانه نیست
> سراسری و ازاد باهم حساب میشن





> 


ممنون ... پس  توی این عکس ، گزینه ای که مشخص کردم ربطی به دانشگاه آزاد نداره ؟ تیک شو نزنم ؟ اگه بزنم که سریال میخواد !!!!!!!

----------


## farhan44

up

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

نه نیازی نیست
اون گزینه برای پیام نور و بقیه هست و ربطی به آزاد نداره
شما وقتی کارنامه اولیه کنکورت اومد آخرش یه کد داره و موقع انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد میری سایت دانشگاه آزاد کارت انتخاب رشته میخری و به همراه اون کد انتخاب رشتت رو انجام میدی و بعد نتیجت میاد

----------


## farhan44

> نه نیازی نیست
> اون گزینه برای پیام نور و بقیه هست و ربطی به آزاد نداره
> شما وقتی کارنامه اولیه کنکورت اومد آخرش یه کد داره و موقع انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد میری سایت دانشگاه آزاد کارت انتخاب رشته میخری و به همراه اون کد انتخاب رشتت رو انجام میدی و بعد نتیجت میاد


پس تیک شو نزنم .... ممنووووون

----------

